# the pitboss 5000



## gypsyseagod (May 6, 2007)

the woodbox holds 1/8 cord of mesquite @a time (the hottest of any wood) w/ damper & thermostat, w/a suck/flow over a fire box or horizontal pit 16'long by 8'wide into a forced flow upright 6'tall by3.5'(2 55 gal drum size)smoker chamber w/ a 155 gallon water tank- gravity fed hot & cold flow taps,separate tap for a hand washing station as per health codes,(hot goes under the wood bed),12' by 3' cabinet top w/ slide out cutting board, 4-6 door cabinets (lazy susan available),1 cord wood carrier,2 110v steam table heaters or warmer ovens( only 1 option available per standard order),fold back covered top,double axle trailer.available in goose neck or low boy style..


----------



## bbq bubba (May 6, 2007)

Are u bragging or selling!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 6, 2007)

sounds like a sales ad & it will be soon - this is my personal rig i designed & am building... from years of ttrials & design- i'm not pushing products here but if you want to contact me- i can't stop that.and i will quote a price & if you have plans for your own- e mail or message me for an estimate


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 6, 2007)

man that did sound like a sales add or a case of large azz... but to be honest, i have been designing pits for years and (believe it or not)a bro from high school went to work for nasa & another went to work for nascar(no chit) so i got geeked into this airflow thing & i was.. well.....maybe ya get the point... ya notice i ain't selling it yet & i don't have a sales link or spam site...damn, how hard to say i ain't bragging or selling.. all i can say is come cook on it 3 (yes not once)..3 times & if it's the best major pit ya ever created on-then boost a link i "may" have up by then. you can email me anytime if your serious or have ideas.


----------



## teacup13 (May 6, 2007)

pictures??


----------



## msmith (May 6, 2007)

I agree with Teacup wheres the picsssssssssssssss


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

I'm not picturing it .... where's the pictures?


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 16, 2007)

Close your eyes  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Now just think of "O'L 97" on steriods, rollin down the tracks.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm sure it's a beauty!


----------



## t-bone tim (May 16, 2007)

Yep,sounds like it is a beauty....BUT where's the pics...we MUST HAVE PICS ...pics man,pics  :)


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 16, 2007)

it's not quite finished yet. i don't want to send until it's ready & cooking.


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 16, 2007)

We got food porn, now where's the "equipment" porn! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....Groan....


----------



## shellbellc (May 16, 2007)

Now ya can't go talkin the talk without picture clout!! That's illegal in some states.  It's like saying Oh, I have something important to tell you...ah, never mind...


----------



## teacup13 (May 16, 2007)

i agree... even pictures of a half built smoker is good porn,.... we can image the rest that is not built..lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 16, 2007)

i'll try to get down there this wk & get some pics, we're just getting real close to "domino" time w/ the wifey so a lot is on hold for the moment(or next 22 years)lol.


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 25, 2007)

wish i had the scanner for the plans & like i said it's a travel  to take pics of what we started- but i found this site which is what we had in mind-  except the pitboss ain't that professional & the water tank is 110 gals gravity fed on the front- but this just crushed my day http://www.bbquepits.com/images/PORT...ers_photos.htm


----------

